# Think before you trespass



## table1349 (Apr 15, 2016)

Men Arrested After Posting Video of Illegal Photo Shoot in Montreal Metro

Oops.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 15, 2016)

Say it and forget it.  Post it and regret it.


----------



## unpopular (Apr 17, 2016)

EUGH! Another annoying light painter.


----------

